# Why We Need a National Manufacturing Technology Strategy



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Why We Need a National Manufacturing Technology Strategy (2 web pages).



> *The nation's economic health depends on a federal plan to support the revival of advanced manufacturing, says the president of a Washington-based think tank.*


-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

How Design Software Will Shape Manufacturing's Future.



> *Powerful design tools and techniques such as 3-D printing enable manufacturers to be more nimble, says Autodesk's manufacturing boss.*


-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Data Show Weaknesses, Strengths in U.S. Manufacturing.



> *Jobs and exports are weak, but productivity may be on the rise.*


-- Tom


----------

